# RC64 Remote



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone (Earl, etc) knows about the RC64 remote listed on DirecTV's website? Thank you.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

morbid_fun said:


> I was wondering if anyone (Earl, etc) knows about the RC64 remote listed on DirecTV's website? Thank you.


Looking at the .pdf file of it, it looks like an update of the RC34. Looks like about a billion new codes in it. Also has codes that will control TV/VCR & TV/DVD combo units. Also looks like it has some more codes to try to control my Olevia TV.  Now I just need to get my hands on one. :grin:


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Looking at the .pdf file of it, it looks like an update of the RC34. Looks like about a billion new codes in it. Also has codes that will control TV/VCR & TV/DVD combo units. Also looks like it has some more codes to try to control my Olevia TV.  Now I just need to get my hands on one. :grin:


Finally, new codes. yay!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Ext 721 said:


> Finally, new codes. yay!


They wont help any of the remotes you already have, just the rc64 when released.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

If they would add a learning function to their remotes a lot of problems would be solved. I have a 15yo stereo which will never have a code assigned for it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

By comparison, the manual for the rc32 has about 6 pages of TV codes. The 64 is nearly double with about 11 pages.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And it can search for codes! With so many non-names being made by so many other people, its hard to find the right cross reference list.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it backlit and RF?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The RC64RB is the Backlit RF model, I think.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't find the RC64 listed on the DTV web site... anyone have a link or the URL?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> I can't find the RC64 listed on the DTV web site... anyone have a link or the URL?


http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/DIRECTVRC64forWeb.pdf


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Sixto said:


> http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/DIRECTVRC64forWeb.pdf


I had found the pdf file but can't find the remote for sale or details on the DTV site.

Anyone know where that is?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

It isn't available yet.


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

Will the new codes listed in this pdf work for other DTV remotes....RC32??


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Besides the new codes, any difference between this and the RC32 line?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Edmund said:


> It isn't available yet.


That explains wht I can't find it... thanks Edmund


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jostarr said:


> Will the new codes listed in this pdf work for other DTV remotes....RC32??


No, sorry.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Does anyone know when the RC64 will be available? It lists the codes for my TV that the older remotes don't have.


----------



## ffmaniac (Jul 9, 2007)

txtommy said:


> Does anyone know when the RC64 will be available? It lists the codes for my TV that the older remotes don't have.


All, I just received the RC64RB and I will report back on its functionality.

I got it by calling D* last week and saying I didn't get shipped the RF antenna and remote. And I received it today.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I also just received mine today. I called and requested the RF remote with antenna kit and that is the one they sent me. Just about to set it up now.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Is there a difference between the RC64 and the RC64RB? What is the antenna you refer to?


----------



## ffmaniac (Jul 9, 2007)

The RC64RB is backlit and is RF capable. Sounds like if you ask for the RF capability D* will ship you the antenna and the remote...although I haven't received the antenna yet...


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

The RF64 is due to be released on 7/16. They may be in stock at places other than DirecTV now.

-Joe


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

When I asked for the RF capable remote kit, I stressed "kit" to ensure I received the antenna too. The customer service rep did some sort of "search" for kit and not just RF remote. The 64 is what she came up with. I did not order it any other place, just DTV.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I ordered a RC32RFKT from directv, I wanted to order online but they did not offer the kit. What they shipped me was a RC64RBK. So i think the 64 has replaced the 32.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder if it will turn your av receiver on and off when you press the on/off buttons, along with the sat receiver and tv? This would be a nice feature. Any idea on much it will cost?


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Have any of the RC64 remote recipients used the new remote to control an Olevia TV? I believe D* added additional codes for Olevia sets for use with the new remote, but I'm on the fence about getting the new remote UNTIL I know that it will control my 432V LCD set.

Thanks!


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

JAYPB said:


> Have any of the RC64 remote recipients used the new remote to control an Olevia TV? I believe D* added additional codes for Olevia sets for use with the new remote, but I'm on the fence about getting the new remote UNTIL I know that it will control my 432V LCD set.
> 
> Thanks!


The RC64 will control an Olevia 537H, but I don't know about the 432V. If you know the two models use the same remote codes then the RC64 should work fine.

-Joe


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

csgo said:


> The RC64 will control an Olevia 537H, but I don't know about the 432V. If you know the two models use the same remote codes then the RC64 should work fine.
> 
> -Joe


Thanks for the heads up. Was the 537H "not" able to be controlled by the previous D* "white" remotes?


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

JAYPB said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Was the 537H "not" able to be controlled by the previous D* "white" remotes?


That's correct. The current RC32 DirecTV remote would not control an Olevia 537H. I don't think it would control any Olevia TV, but not sure about all models.

-Joe


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

SO what is different about this remote than any of the previous remotes? How much does it cost?


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> SO what is different about this remote than any of the previous remotes? How much does it cost?


The only difference I know of is a bunch of new codes for different equipment that the old remote didn't have.

Don't know the cost.

-Joe


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It also is backlit which is really nice at night. It cost $30, the same as the other RF remote.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

If order from the Directv.com website it is $25.00 with no antenna.
If you want the antenna with it you need to call and order the kit then its $30.00


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

or270 said:


> If order from the Directv.com website it is $25.00 with no antenna.
> If you want the antenna with it you need to call and order the kit then its $30.00


Forgive my ignorance, but what would I need an antenna for?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what would I need an antenna for?


If you want to use the remote with an R15, H20, or HR20-100...
They need an external antenna, that may or may not have come with the unit.

(The HR20-700 has an internal antenna)


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

It is a little irretating the D* does not show the model numbers of their remotes on the web site. In fact D* does not put model numbers of anything on their web sit.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

lwilli201 said:


> It is a little irretating the D* does not show the model numbers of their remotes on the web site. In fact D* does not put model numbers of anything on their web sit.


That's because D* is getting to a point that they have only one model of anything... one standard receiver, one standard DVR, one HD receiver and one HD DVR. The RC64 is replacing the RC32, so it was just a matter of getting the old stock out of the warehouses and the new stock in, I'd wager. I just got a new RC64RF to replace a RC16 for the bedroom remote... though I may not use the RF function unstil I can replace the D10-300 with a HR20, I felt the extra money spent for the backlight feature was worth it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I can confirm that the RC64 works with the Olevia 5xx series. Specificly the 532H.

So it should also work for the 2/3/4/5/7xx series as well.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

From what I was able to find out before they pulled the manuals from the DIRECTV website there are going to be 4 models of the RC64 remote. 

RC64	- Standard universal remote
RC64R	- Universal + RF capable
RC64RB	- Universal + RF + Backlight
RC64S	- The Sat-Go Mini Remote (available)

Through experimentation on the RC64S I found out that it pre-programmed to the Humax flat panel but it will accept codes for other TV's.

As for the RF antenna, you could always make your own...


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

This may be a stupid question, but if I want to use the remote as an rf remote to control my directv receiver(H20).. will it still work as an IR receiver for my tv? I have an LCD hanging on the wall and the H20 is on the other side of the room.

Thanks


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

If the remote is in RF mode it still operates the TV.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just received and installed the RC64RB kit.This has got to be the best RF remote
control that Directv has come out with yet.With more codes I was able to try all the codes for my Phillips Magnavox and it now has the code for the TV Menu.The RF has made my R15-500's guide faster.The back light button on the right side of the remote control is one great feature.The RF antenna has the F slide on connector and the antenna is black.It's the best $30.+tax I ever spent.Great product DirecTV!.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Where do you see the RC64 on the website? I only see the RC32, which I already have....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> Where do you see the RC64 on the website? I only see the RC32, which I already have....


Per a post earlier in this thread, it appears DIRECTV removed the user manuals for the remotes from the web site. You may be able to find something by logging in to your account and going to the order equipment option. I'm not sure what you'll find though.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

This link has a picture of the remotes and will give the codes needed for other devices.http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV/ProductSelection.php


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

If you need the codes, grab the manual for the Sat Go remote. 

After all, it is a RC64S and the TV codes are present in the manual


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

so If I call up cust service,,will they know what I want if I want to order 
RC64RB - Universal + RF + Backlight...I don't want to do it online and take the chance I get the RC32 RF remote. Can I tell the rep,,the RC64RB and they should be able to send that,,and also I need to tell them to send the antennae also,,have the R15-500
thanks
Joe


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

anyone know what exactly to ask Directv on the phone to make sure I get the 
RC64RB - Universal + RF + Backlight and RF antennae


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

You want the RF remote kit, not just the remote. It will be $30. AS for the model, since people are getting the RC64 now (as I did last week) then I would wager that all replacement remotes will be RC64s.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Joeunc, call customer service and ask for the RF remote kit. Stress kit. If that person does not know, then ask them to transfer you to tech support. I ended up in tech support. I asked for the kit and she read me the numbers, it was the 64 with backlight. They will read you the numbers of the remote they want to send you, and if it is not the one you want, just tell them to keep looking. You having the numbers should make it faster. They kept asking me for the number, but I could not remember and was not near a computer.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I just had my system upgraded to the new DVR and dish on Saturday. Unfortunately, it came with the RC32. After fighting trying to get this remote to work with my Yamaha receiver, I read about the RC64. I'm now trying to see if they will swap them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I can confirm that the RC64 works with the Olevia 5xx series. Specificly the 532H.
> 
> So it should also work for the 2/3/4/5/7xx series as well.


Did you read my post on the HR20 forum about the Cuban? He did it, you can do it.

Luck,
Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The RC64RB is the Backlit RF model, I think.


I just ordered one with the kit. $30. Probably could have argued and got it for free, but the CSR was pleasant and what's $30 anymore?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I just ordered one with the kit. $30. Probably could have argued and got it for free, but the CSR was pleasant and what's $30 anymore?


Fred could tell you how many baseballs it would be.


----------



## blufkin (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a RC34. What is it?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

blufkin said:


> I have a RC34. What is it?


Its non-backlighted RF remote with not as upto date library of codes as the Rc64 has.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

What is the trick to ordering the RC64 remote. I have called threes times in the last two weeks and the CSRs either say they never heard of this remote or that they know it is in the pipeline but not available for sale just yet ????


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Mark_M said:


> What is the trick to ordering the RC64 remote. I have called threes times in the last two weeks and the CSRs either say they never heard of this remote or that they know it is in the pipeline but not available for sale just yet ????


Just order the RF remote off the website, you can add the antenna for $5 or not, you will receive the rc64rb.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Fred could tell you how many baseballs it would be.


Fred called me a fool! Said I could have bought another 40 baseballs on eBay for that $30. Didn't feel like arguing with the CSR. Wussed out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Its non-backlighted RF remote with not as upto date library of codes as the Rc64 has.


I have at least 3 RC34s and I can't get them to work on the RF option on any of my HR20s. 4 months ago I called up D* and told a CSR I was old and had a hard time seeing the buttons and got a nice backlit RF remote that works perfectly.

What's up with the RC34? Your's work in RF mode?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> What's up with the RC34? Your's work in RF mode?


My three do in RF.
It's the RC 32 that isn't RF [but the RC 32RF is]


----------



## blufkin (Jun 11, 2007)

Was on the phone today for 45 min. with 3 different CSR's and no luck. Was told if I ordered an RF with backlight I would get an old model. None could even come up with the model #'s I've seen in this post and wanted to know where I had read about them as there is no info in the system that they can access.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

blufkin said:


> Was on the phone today for 45 min. with 3 different CSR's and no luck. Was told if I ordered an RF with backlight I would get an old model. None could even come up with the model #'s I've seen in this post and wanted to know where I had read about them as there is no info in the system that they can access.


Don't listen to them that was your first problem!.Just order the RF kit and the rest should take care of itself.When I ordered I didn't specify any number just that I wanted to order the RF KIT!.When they said it wouldn't work I then said"Well I would like it now before the upgrade". LOL.:lol:

Believe me there are sometimes when we find out about something before they do(CSRS).


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

The CSR's do not see part numbers on there screen just names, This is what is listed
"RF Remote Control with Backlight and Antenna Kit"and I got the new RC64.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> My three do in RF.
> It's the RC 32 that isn't RF [but the RC 32RF is]


So what am I doing wrong? When I got the RF model, I followed the same steps that failed with the RC34s and the RF model worked perfectly. I even spent an hour on the phone with a PP tech and he kept saying "that should do it" and nothing worked. He finally gave up and sent me the RF model.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> So what am I doing wrong? When I got the RF model, I followed the same steps that failed with the RC34s and the RF model worked perfectly. I even spent an hour on the phone with a PP tech and he kept saying "that should do it" and nothing worked. He finally gave up and sent me the RF model.


Not being there....???
I have learned that sometimes I need to reset the remote because "my codes" [as in too many numbers] aren't what it expected and so it just blinked and would do nothing else.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

rich584 said:


> So what am I doing wrong? When I got the RF model, I followed the same steps that failed with the RC34s and the RF model worked perfectly. I even spent an hour on the phone with a PP tech and he kept saying "that should do it" and nothing worked. He finally gave up and sent me the RF model.


If your receiver is set to RF already, take a Rc34 and try this:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH UP
5. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartmet
6. press SELECT


----------



## JT01 (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings all,

I have a question about the RC64. I currently have an RC23 that came with my HR20-700 when it was installed last January. I want the RC64 to be able to use it with my Olevia 537H TV - the RC23 will not work with the Olevia. I'm not interested in the RF capability as I only have one receiver (the HR20 DVR). Can the RC64 still be used as an IR remote for the HR20, or will it only work in RF mode? 

As the RC23 was apparently outdated when I received it in January, do I have grounds to ask D* for a free upgrade, or will I have to pay the $25? Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

JT01 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I have a question about the RC64. I currently have an RC23 that came with my HR20-700 when it was installed last January. I want the RC64 to be able to use it with my Olevia 537H TV - the RC23 will not work with the Olevia. I'm not interested in the RF capability as I only have one receiver (the HR20 DVR). Can the RC64 still be used as an IR remote for the HR20, or will it only work in RF mode?
> 
> ...


yes, it will work with IR receivers.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I got through to tech support and the lady still couldn't find the remote! She was adamant that the remote did not exist. RC64?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> I got through to tech support and the lady still couldn't find the remote! She was adamant that the remote did not exist. RC64?


More of the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.
It must not be in their data base but does exist as I have one.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Well. How should I proceed? Call back and try a CSR or try someone else in another department? I told her I got the info. here and she said someone was pulling one over on us. LOL. She wouldn't budge on the possibility that she could be wrong.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> Well. How should I proceed? Call back and try a CSR or try someone else in another department? I told her I got the info. here and she said someone was pulling one over on us. LOL. She wouldn't budge on the possibility that she could be wrong.


If I knew how to deal with D* CSRs and get what I wanted, I doubt I would have found DBSTalk.
There are postings where just ordering a remote has had a RC 64 sent to them.
I guess it just depends on which [or what is in] box they reach for to fill the order.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Put down the phone, go to the Directv website, order the RF remote, you will receive the rc64rb. If your intentons are to get the remote for free, can't help you there.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

OK. I can do that.


----------



## tyree (Jul 21, 2007)

but isnt there an rc32rf remote? id hate to get that one instead of the rc64rb.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

I ordered one from the website a couple of weeks ago and got the RC64RB.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> If your receiver is set to RF already, take a Rc34 and try this:
> 
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Wish I would have known that a few months ago. What I ended up with was an RC32RF with a backlight function and the newest RF remote which is also backlit. So it worked out well. Interesting solution though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RxMan1 said:


> I got through to tech support and the lady still couldn't find the remote! She was adamant that the remote did not exist. RC64?


I have an RC64RB.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RxMan1 said:


> OK. I can do that.


Keep calling D*. Sooner or later you will get someone who knows what they are doing. Took only two calls to get mine.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Keep calling D*. Sooner or later you will get someone who knows what they are doing. Took only two calls to get mine.


Until someone makes a change to the script that the CSRs use, most will deny the RC64 exists.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Until someone makes a change to the script that the CSRs use, most will deny the RC64 exists.


And yet, one can hope to get a CSR who knows what he/she is doing. There are some, not many, but some.


----------



## blufkin (Jun 11, 2007)

I never could get a CSR who could find any info on the RC-64RB so I did what was advised here and just ordered a backlite RF remote. I got my RC64 Saturday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

blufkin said:


> I never could get a CSR who could find any info on the RC-64RB so I did what was advised here and just ordered a backlite RF remote. I got my RC64 Saturday.


I got another one today in a package with a refurbed 100.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Dumb Question, But, How do you tell which remote you have? Be kind!


----------



## blufkin (Jun 11, 2007)

All of mine have the # printed in the top left front corner.


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

well I just ordered online for the RF Backlit and the antennae,,so we will see next week what I get.

Joe


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

If you order the Directv Universal RF remote, you should get the RC64RB. This is the route I took. I ordered it on a Sunday night and had it on Wednesday.

I will say that if you are having RF issues with your HR20, try the RC64RB, because it is a night and day difference, compared to the RC34, it came with. I have an HR20-100 and the RC34's(that came with the box) RF is TERRIBLE, with the HR20-100. However the RC64RB's RF is great. It's like it should be. 

After seeing the difference(doing side by side comparisons), it definitely not the HR20-100, but the remote that is the issue with it's RF problems.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

received 2 for 1 price CSR was one of the best I have dealt with. I had been sent a couple of re-furb H-20's for a messed up install a while ago so asked for just the antenna's that it did not come with she said could not do that but could do 30 bucks for two kits. Seemed reasonable I got backlit remotes and they got me for another 30 bucks. 6 receivers in the living room hurry up football I am ready!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

directv just sent me RC64, the non RF non backlighting version of this remote.


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

I ordered a RF Backlit with antenna off the web 2 weeks. It showed shipped within 1 day. I gave it a week plus a weekend and nothing, so I called D* Monday.

Everyone could see my order, but no one could get a tracking number, finally after talking to a couple CSRs I was transferred to tech support. The nice lady at tech support looked up my order, found it, but couldn't find any shipping info, she says sometimes they get marked shipped without actually shipping the item!:eek2: WTF!

UGH! D* kills me. She backed out that order and put in another one... I'm supposed to get it tomorrow or Friday.

Is it that hard to send an order? :nono: :nono2: :::smacking head against keyboard::: 45 minutes on the phone explaining, holding, transferring, explaining, holding, transferring... :::wishing I could smack keyboard against D* employee heads:::

Now I’ll probably get the wrong item… or I’ll end up getting both of them… :hurah:


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

I received remotes today they were the backlit rf remotes. Buttons seem softer. Not a problem just different from the 23 or 32. It works fine with my Vizio so I am happy. With 1 HR20 1 R15 and 2 H20's in the same area RF is a must. I will end up using my Harmony for everything except for the HR-20 and the R15 and keep it to three remotes. I would not say the remotes are special. They are the same as all of the other DirectV remotes except for backlight and RF and a bunch of new codes. Nothing to learn anyway.


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

i too ordered online a week ago,,showed shipped in 1 day and still no remote yet. Call them up,,said that there was tracking # in the system when means it must not have gone out,,told me to wait till next week to see if I get it. Gave me this crap about it may 21 days to get out,,,jeez are u kidding me!!


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

joeunc said:


> i too ordered online a week ago,,showed shipped in 1 day and still no remote yet. Call them up,,said that there was tracking # in the system when means it must not have gone out,,told me to wait till next week to see if I get it. Gave me this crap about it may 21 days to get out,,,jeez are u kidding me!!


Got mine within a week. Sounds like a little BS.


----------



## VAman (Jul 9, 2007)

Bly said:


> I ordered a RF Backlit with antenna off the web 2 weeks. It showed shipped within 1 day. I gave it a week plus a weekend and nothing, so I called D* Monday.
> 
> Everyone could see my order, but no one could get a tracking number, finally after talking to a couple CSRs I was transferred to tech support. The nice lady at tech support looked up my order, found it, but couldn't find any shipping info, she says sometimes they get marked shipped without actually shipping the item!:eek2: WTF!
> 
> ...


I had the EXACT same thing happen to me! Ordered the remote and the RF antenna last Friday afternoon online at about 4:30pm. At about 4:45pm I went back to the website to verify that my order had gone through OK. The order was there and it listed status as "shipped". There's NO WAY that they processed and shipped my order that fast. I also received a confirmation e-mail with the order number, but NO tracking number. They also charged my credit card within minutes of the the transaction.

After spending over an hour on the phone this morning, talking to at least 6 different CSRs, they "think" that just maybe my order was NEVER shipped! I finally spoke to a gentleman in Customer Retention that assured me that the merchandise will be shipped today. I'll believe it when I see it! :lol:


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

we received all RC64 models around 7/15 we have plenty unfortunatly we can only sell to dealers


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Bly said:


> I ordered a RF Backlit with antenna off the web 2 weeks. It showed shipped within 1 day. I gave it a week plus a weekend and nothing, so I called D* Monday.
> 
> Everyone could see my order, but no one could get a tracking number, finally after talking to a couple CSRs I was transferred to tech support. The nice lady at tech support looked up my order, found it, but couldn't find any shipping info, she says sometimes they get marked shipped without actually shipping the item!:eek2: WTF!
> 
> ...


WOW! I had the EXACT same thing happen to me. I was on the phone for over 30 minutes and had to end the call. I am supposed to get a credit and then will attempt to re-order the remote again. Let me know if/when you get yours. That is bizarre that mine also showed shipped, but they couldn't find anything as well.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

VAman said:


> I had the EXACT same thing happen to me! Ordered the remote and the RF antenna last Friday afternoon online at about 4:30pm. At about 4:45pm I went back to the website to verify that my order had gone through OK. The order was there and it listed status as "shipped". There's NO WAY that they processed and shipped my order that fast. I also received a confirmation e-mail with the order number, but NO tracking number. They also charged my credit card within minutes of the the transaction.
> 
> After spending over an hour on the phone this morning, talking to at least 6 different CSRs, they "think" that just maybe my order was NEVER shipped! I finally spoke to a gentleman in Customer Retention that assured me that the merchandise will be shipped today. I'll believe it when I see it! :lol:


The same thing happened to me, BUT I did receive mine in a very timely fashion. I ordered it on a Sunday and within minutes, it said shipped. I go the same email, but no tracking number(of course not, cause it was Sunday). I just left it at that and it was delivered to me, 3 days later(Wednesday).


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

Just an update to everyone else waiting, I did get my remote exactly 3 days after talking to Tech Support. Fedex ground left it at my front door, no issue.

I thought I'd add in another $.02 worth of info. When I was talking to tech support she said the best way for her to fix the mess was to credit my CC with my first purchase and charge the new order to my account.

As long as I get my credit all is good. If you have issue like this after ordering from the web skip the CSRs all together and ask for tech support... just my $.02


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

well tomorrow is 2 weeks since the order of mine and n still nothing...I was charged for it, It shows shipped and still nothing. I was been a customer for 10yrs and I am getting pissed!
I am calling today and absolutely going off on then, that they can't a remote to me in only two weeks. I am going to retention/management and demanding that be credited to my account a remote shipped ASAP. This is ridiculous!


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got one. I thought i was having problems with my old remote so they sent me an RC64. Got it 3 days later and it works like a charm. so does my old one. it was a TV problem, not a remote problem.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

My account now shows one shipped yesterday (which was the order to replace the first one) and one shipped on 7/26 even though neither has happened. I don't know what the hell is going on and phone calls are a waste of time.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

FWIW, my Olivea TV works with code 11610 on the RC64.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

just ordered one...used the magic term kit andit worked...and she saw "backlit" when she found it...!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

has anyone used the 64 backlit with the vizio, and know the code that worked?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jheda said:


> has anyone used the 64 backlit with the vizio, and know the code that worked?


Try codes 10178 & 10056.

If you want a code that will give the input command use code 11758.


----------

